# Laparoscopic spay



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

We had this discussion a while back, but I am looking for fresh data points. Has anyone had a laparoscopic spay done? If so, what was your experience?

I'd also be happy to hear from any who researched the issue & went the traditional route.

Thank you.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

laparoscopic surgery is not without potential complications. 
It's fast turnaround but each port is a potential site for internal bleeding. 
Sometimes traditional, open surgery is cleaner. 

Just a thought. 
I wouldn't go out of my way and insist on the procedure. I would let the surgeon decide.


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks, Datacan. I agree that sometimes open is better. We have a human on board who had a lousy experience with laparoscopy, so that idea is not a tough sell.

Not sure there are any unbiased surgeons, though, as many (in our area) do not yet offer the less invasive procedure. Those who do charge more & of course think it is better. :

Hence, trolling for a few data points. I am looking for more scientific evidence, too.


----------



## SMG (Apr 24, 2013)

I think that highly depends on who's doing the surgery...
How many Lap procedures have they done? and how experienced are they with it?

Lap surgery in humans (again...I'm not a vet) generally has a much faster recovery time with less complications such as post surgical infection than open procedures.

If this is different with vet. medicine someone please feel free to correct me...


----------



## petal (Apr 24, 2011)

Hi - I have now had 2 bitches spayed laparoscopically and was very pleased with the recovery in both compared to previous bitches spayed via the traditional method ( by experienced vets who I trust and who I am happy with)

With both bitches we went to the same surgeon who was not local to us but based on research was extremely experienced. 

It was worth the extra time and expense .


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Just to follow up...I've spent the past 10 days reading veterinary research articles and discussing at length with our (trusted, wonderful) vet. I learned enough to convince me that a laparoscopic ovariectomy is the way to go if performed by the right person.

It turns out that a very experienced surgeon with a specialty in laparoscopy has recently joined the 24 hour animal hospital in the town next to ours. We had a consult yesterday and booked surgery for (GULP!!!!) today. I know that my girl is in excellent hands, but if anyone is inclined to say a quiet prayer for smooth sailing through surgery & recovery, I'd appreciate it!


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

VictoriaW, thanks for opening up this discussion again. Elza is due spaying and I was looking into keyhole spaying for a long time but wasn't sure wether its good or not. 
*I wish your girl a safe and successful surgery and a quick recovery. *
Would you mind to keep us updated on it so it will be easier to decide when the time comes?

Just a quick question. Does that mean they don't remove the womb but only the ovaries? Will she still bleed every half year or not? I'm a bit confused about that... :-[


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Yep, in an ovariectomy, they take only the ovaries and leave the uterus in place. The ovaries are needed to produce the hormones that put the heat cycle in motion, so...no, she won't bleed anymore. Removing the ovaries also protects against pyometra (dangerous uterine infection). It is a good option unless the uterus has been around the block too much...many heat cycles, litters, etc. They do get a chance to view the uterus when they go in, and if it looks abnormal in any way, it comes out too.

Which leads to the other point...which is that both ovariectomy and ovariohysterectomy can be performed either traditionally/open or laparoscopically/keyhole. Hard to find a vet that is comfortable with taking ovaries only in an open spay in the US, although they apparently do it in Europe all the time.

Hope that helps....


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Thank you so much for all the info! I understand the whole now!

I think we will go with keyhole spaying and as far as I know it also reduces the risk of spay incontinence. Which it can happen and I wouldn't want that risk either. 

Keep us posted on your girl! :-*


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

I've not seen research that laparoscopy significantly reduces the long term risk of spay incontinence (which is related to lack of hormones). But it hasn't been shown to raise it either...


----------



## Carolina Blue (Sep 20, 2012)

Thank you Victoria! I have been researching this procedure also. Keep us posted!


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

UPDATE! 

My baby is home and is doing GREAT. If they had not shaved off so much of her beautiful soft fur, you would not know that she had surgery yesterday. She needs to stay on a short leash & no running for 2 weeks to be on the safe side...but she's been pointing birds & bunnies in my mom's back yard, going up & down stairs easily, etc. So it looks like keeping her quiet enough to make sure that she heals well will be the big challenge!

Obviously it will be days/weeks/months/years before we can say for sure that this procedure was the right call, but 24 hours out I am incredibly happy that we chose it for her. If anyone in Massachusetts is considering a laparoscopic spay, I'd recommend our surgeon in a heartbeat. I feel lucky that she came along (with a boatload of experience) at just the right time for Gracie.

Now...time to figure out a plan for 12 days of serious brain work!


----------



## BlueandMac (Apr 21, 2011)

Victoria - so glad to hear that Gracie is doing so well! I misread your ealier post and thought you only scheduled it yesterday (for a future date), so I surprised to see an update post surgery. So glad it was such a good one! Happy Mothers day to you!


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Glad to hear the surgery went well! 
Hope she'll like your brain games!!! :-\


----------



## Laika (Mar 3, 2013)

Victoria,

First: Very happy to hear the surgery went well 

I have also been looking at the laparoscopic ovariectomy procedure for when our girl is ready. Which brings me to my question for you, if you don't mind me asking: How much did the procedure cost you? 

I have found a veterinary surgeon here in Portland that has been doing these for many years, and I am leaning in this direction ... but, the cost is significant--especially compared to the routine spay procedure.

You can message me if you like, or if you would rather not divulge that type of information I understand.

Let us know how it goes keeping a V settled post-surgery


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Laika,

More than I'll admit? :-[

The way the hospital that does the surgery breaks it down, it looks like laparoscopic surgery costs $364 more than a traditional open spay. Though, the total was "only" $200 above what a spay at our own vet would have cost.

Kinda crazy, but it terms of all the gobs money that I don't have that I spend on this crazy red dog...the expense feels worthwhile.

v.


----------



## Laika (Mar 3, 2013)

Victoria,

This may make you feel better ... The cost of laparoscopic surgery here in my area is MUCH, MUCH higher than what you paid :-\ May be a result of only having one practitioner performing it.

These pups do tend to take over a bit don't they   but definitely worth it!

Mike


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

That does help! Especially since in the past 10 days, I've shelled out for a physical, a snap test, a stool check, a vaccine, and an echocardiogram(!) in addition to the surgery.


----------

